# Skil 1825 base plate



## skdaniels (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm considering buying a router table extension for my table saw and dont have my router in my hands yet. (it is on order...) But I am wondering if it would match up with the "Porter Cable 7529/690/693 Bosch 1617/1618" Plate holes. Can anyone help? I would like to get it ordered!!!

Thanks

Shane


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Shane. Here is a question. Is the table pre-cut you'll have to give us your mesurments of the hole in the table for the base it sets in. There are a number of places to order plates. How about where you order the table they should offer the plate for needs. I looked at oak park and they don't have the skil model you mentioned.


----------



## skdaniels (Oct 6, 2005)

Thank you Glenmore for your response.

As much as I would like to order the Oak Park model, it is out of my price range. Plus they don't offer a table saw extension wing model. I'll be ordering from Rockler. Just didn't want to order the "blank plate" model... I contacted them and they don’t know ether.

I was hoping that there was somebody on this forum that had one and could measure it and sent it on to me.

Thanks again


----------

